
Henry Kissinger, Eric Schmidt, and Daniel Huttenlocher on AI - jonbaer
https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2019/08/henry-kissinger-the-metamorphosis-ai/592771/
======
makerofspoons
Why are Eric Schmidt and Daniel Huttenlocher collaborating on articles with an
infamous war criminal?

~~~
sandino
Who also has nothing of value to say about AI, for chrissakes.

~~~
lukewrites
"Ex-Theranos board member's thoughts on AI" sounds like something very useful
to read.

/s

